# I wanna make Spaetzle



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

Being 3/4 or so German I feel it's my duty to learn to make it... 
Plus I saw some on Diners Drive-Ins Dives that looked SUPER!

I'm reading recipes and they all say to press thru a spaetzle maker, ricer, or large sieve....

What the guy I saw made was just dumped into his cooking liquid and it all separated into tiny pieces all by itself....

Has anyone done that? Same batter / dough consistency as pressed or no??


----------



## jennyema (Jul 29, 2008)

I've made it badly a few times.

I've seen it made using a pastry knife for cutting but that looked difficult.

I used a colander.

I can't imagine how he could get the batter to break up if he just dumped it in the water .....

Maggi Spaetzle is my friend ....


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah.....
 I have a half missing fingernail from chopping last week's basil that screams DONT CHOP THE SPAETZLE!!!! 
 
I should see what episode that was, I think DH saved it.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 29, 2008)

I have 12 unwatched DD&Ds on the DVR. 
I can't watch them all tonight, but I'll try to find the episode you're talking about.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

This, I think, is the episode you are talking about?  I would not even go the "cutting" route.  I would spring for a ricer or use a colander.  What you probably saw was when they were in a bowl it may have looked like a "blob" but they were really already cut.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2008)

A few years ago I wanted to try making spaetzle so, on a whim, I bought a spaetzle maker for less than $5. It works great.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

I found it, it recorded last night. 
It was in Jefferson, LA and it was a green onion, creole mustard spaetzle...
I musta missed the part where he was squeezing it out of the colander into the pot when I went outside to rescue haircut boy from Lego girl and the garden hose......
Guess I'm back to the colander! 
Thanks for looking though!!!


----------



## sattie (Jul 29, 2008)

I love Triple D and I too have been wondering about spaetzle... but I had no intentions of making it myself... I was leaning towards jennyema's idea!!!


----------



## jabbur (Jul 29, 2008)

It's really simple to make even if you don't have anything to press it through.  I've just dropped it by small spoonfuls (think babyfood spoon size) and they come out fine.  Not the nice thin noodles but more like dumplings and they taste the same.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 30, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Being 3/4 or so German I feel it's my duty to learn to make it...
> Plus I saw some on Diners Drive-Ins Dives that looked SUPER!
> 
> I'm reading recipes and they all say to press thru a spaetzle maker, ricer, or large sieve....
> ...


 
To fulfill your ‘duty’ you should be making them the authentic old fashioned way.  They were made by scraping small wormlike pieces of a thin layer of the flour and egg based paste / dough off of a board into a half full pot of salted boiling water with a spatula.  A three inch wide putty  knife could be used as the spatula.  The big trick when making larger batches is avoiding over-cooking the first bunch while still schnibling the rest of the dough into the water.   
  Suggested rezept (for 2 - 4 Personen):
375 grams (13 oz) flour
2 eggs
1/4 liter (1 cup) water

Use only as much of the water as is needed to achieve a dough that can be spread on and scrapped off the spaetzle board.

If you cheat by using a spaetzlehobel (pictured above in thread) or a colander, you'll need to make the dough a little thinner.

- guten appetite


----------



## Elf (Jul 30, 2008)

Spaetzle is really easy, I substitute it for macaroni in mac & cheese.  Get a potato ricer, it is really easier the a colander, the hardest part is waiting for the water to boil.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 30, 2008)

Suzi, here is a link to a spaetzel board that looks like it would be uber easy to use.  I'm thinking about ordering one to try.  I tried a potato ricer without a lot of success.  This looks like it might be easier to do.  
Nana’s Pasta Maker – Spaetzle Board for Homemade Pasta & Dumplings


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow what a bunch of great Spaetzel ideas! Inspiring... that Green Onion Creole Mustard combination sounds to die for! Are you going to go for it Suz?


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe next week.... see how much I have for groceries.....
I wanna make the pierogies I saw in Pittsburgh first actually!
Can't remember the name of that place.... I have that episode saved also.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 30, 2008)

Im definitely gonna try....Im sure my kids would love it, the only thing is I dont have a rice cooker


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2008)

You don't need a rice cooker, just a pot of boiling water.  It's just like cooking pasta.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you mean the potato ricer?? I don't have one either, I'm going to try my large holed colander first.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 30, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Do you mean the potato ricer?? I don't have one either, I'm going to try my large holed colander first.


 
Yes, my bad, thats what I meant!!!
I could try that but my colander has very small holes


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2008)

If you have a steamer insert for a saucepan, you can use the holes in the bottom to make the spaetzle right into the saucepan.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 30, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> If you have a steamer insert for a saucepan, you can use the holes in the bottom to make the spaetzle right into the saucepan.


 
I do! It also has a colander that fits into the pot, that just might work! Thanks!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 30, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Maybe next week.... see how much I have for groceries.....
> I wanna make the pierogies I saw in Pittsburgh first actually!
> Can't remember the name of that place.... I have that episode saved also.


Locally, it's called "Moondog's" but the real name is "The Starlite Lounge." I can see it from my cubicle window right here!! Seriously!

It's more a place for rock bands and I din't even know they had food. But that episode made the grub look sinful. I'm so tickled that they gave us the recipe! Use that dough and fill em with buttery cabbage too. My gram fills them with Prunes.

Here's Moondog's website.

PS- holy typos on this website!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh gosh Jill thats so cool!
Go have a plate for me please???
I watched that one yesterday and have been drooling ever since... went to make them last night and the taters were questionably soft.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 30, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Oh gosh Jill thats so cool!
> Go have a plate for me please???
> I watched that one yesterday and have been drooling ever since... went to make them last night and the taters were questionably soft.


 I can't exactly remember, but I seem to think that the filling they recommened wasn't so grand. The dough wa sspot-on, though so maybe try your own filling.

And.. NO I won't have an extra plate there!!!!!  Did you see all of that butter? I won't even fit into this _forum_ after a plate  of that let alone two. Anything else I can do for you, just ask!


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 1, 2008)

Before I read any of these I'm just gonna post my answers.
First off, you go girl!  I love the stuff myself and had it every day when I took our son for his 20th birthday to the motherland, his choice of places to visit, Volkwagenville > Germany.  It is wonderful and homey to dine on.

My thing is, I've done it all ways you mentioned.
I've used my potato ricers, didnt' work well at all for me.
I've done a sieve with large holes and smaller ones, no go either.
I've done it using a zipper bag with tip cut out and squeeze little amounts, nope.
Pushed it through cheese grater, nope.
So, I can't wait to read what others have said.
It's hard to keep warm and perfect even if you've buttered it and covered it.  I don't think I'm made to make this delicacy.


----------



## homecook (Aug 1, 2008)

My grandmother that just passed away taught me how to make them. When you make the dough in a bowl just take a teaspoon and scrape a little bit off the side of the bowl. It's very time consuming and when I make them I have to make 3 batches. I did buy a spaetzle maker that's been shown but they come out really fine. My family likes them a little bigger.
I'll never forget the first time I made them on my own. I used 1/2 a teaspoon full of dough and they were HUGE!! I'll never live that down. lol I didn't realize at the time how they swelled up when boiled. I always make these when I make Chicken Paprikash.

Barb


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 1, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> A few years ago I wanted to try making spaetzle so, on a whim, I bought a spaetzle maker for less than $5. It works great.


oh my gosh, is 'that' what 'that' thing is I bought? I thought it was a garlic grater, no wonder it is no good grating garlic. no more garage sales for me.





jabbur said:


> Suzi, here is a link to a spaetzel board that looks like it would be uber easy to use. I'm thinking about ordering one to try. I tried a potato ricer without a lot of success. This looks like it might be easier to do.
> Nana’s Pasta Maker – Spaetzle Board for Homemade Pasta & Dumplings


that looks like a winner, looks easy enough right?





GrantsKat said:


> Im definitely gonna try....Im sure my kids would love it, the only thing is I dont have a rice cooker


yep, as said already, you don't need a rice cooker, just a potato ricer if that's what you're looking for.


homecook said:


> My grandmother that just passed away taught me how to  make them. When you make the dough in a bowl just take a teaspoon and scrape a  little bit off the side of the bowl. It's very time consuming and when I make  them I have to make 3 batches. I did buy a spaetzle maker that's been shown but  they come out really fine. My family likes them a little bigger.





homecook said:


> I'll never forget the first time I made them on my own. I used 1/2 a teaspoon  full of dough and they were HUGE!! I'll never live that down. lol I didn't  realize at the time how they swelled up when boiled. I always make these when I  make Chicken Paprikash.Barb



That's a cute story.   I have made huge old big spaetzle myself, plus I've done one batch that turned out all sizes, go figure.  < I think I got bored and just hurried toward the end.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 2, 2008)

rummaged through my stuff and found these two.
but again, I'm probably doing something wrong here but the ricer to me, did nothing helpful. it could have been the consistency of the dough though, not sure.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2008)

That's a different type of spaetzle maker from what I pictured above.  On mine, the flat base would be covered with holes for the batter to pass through and the travelling slide would be open at the bottom to let the batter flow through to the holes.  That requires a batter rather than a dough.  

Yours looks like it would slice off pieces of dough to make the spaetzle.  Different strokes...


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> That's a different type of spaetzle maker from what I pictured above. On mine, the flat base would be covered with holes for the batter to pass through and the travelling slide would be open at the bottom to let the batter flow through to the holes. That requires a batter rather than a dough.
> 
> Yours looks like it would slice off pieces of dough to make the spaetzle. Different strokes...


Andy, I didn't do a very good picture of it. The top of it [how it's shown here] is a clear plastic piece that goes on over the 'hole' where the batter does go. I left it on, not realizing it would show so badly. Should have taken off for better viewing.
You put the batter in, put the clear plastic thing on top and push down gently sliding it back and forth as it hits the liquid underneath I suppose.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for explaining. I got that already. What I was saying is that the tool in post #4 is covered with holes and has no pusher. It's intended for a batter that wil run through the holes without pushing. Yours is looks like it's intended for a dough that has to be pushed down and the is sliced off in little pieces at the two ends of the flat piece.

Did that tool come with a recipe?


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 2, 2008)

oh good Andy, no, when you buy something at a garage sale, you have to try to figure that out yourself I guessyours has no pusher, hum, maybe this is made or meant to be for dough, a thicker substance than a batter, you may have something there.


----------

